# Cz 97b



## tk421991 (Jun 9, 2011)

As some of you might have noted, I posted over in the "new to handguns" area. I'm looking for something bigger than the Nagant when I turn 21, and I would prefer something in .45ACP. Since I've never been a big M1911 fan for various reasons that I don't want to get into, I'm looking towards the CZ 97B. 

I've always been partial to the 75B, and I might just get that if I end up preferring 9mmPara over .45ACP after I shoot both soon. Also, I'm a M91/30 rifle owner, so I'm a member of a Russian gun forum. Their mostly ex-military and tactical shooters, and they all like CZs. I've liked them myself, and they have a decent warranty of 5 years (better than Remington, Browning, Caracal). 

So, any thoughts, reviews?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a great pistol, reputed to be a tack driver, but pretty heavy with a full mag.


----------



## WOODMAN1465 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have the 97BD and I would put it up against any 45 it's a little heavy, but it's dead on at the range.


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

Be sure to handle one before you buy.
They are large pistols.

I have a large paw and found the pistol to be a bit large for me.
Great shooter and very soft recoil(for a .45) due to the weight, I think.
Mine got sold in favor of something a bit handier, for me.


----------



## r_gray (Jan 12, 2012)

tk421991 said:


> As some of you might have noted, I posted over in the "new to handguns" area. I'm looking for something bigger than the Nagant when I turn 21, and I would prefer something in .45ACP. Since I've never been a big M1911 fan for various reasons that I don't want to get into, I'm looking towards the CZ 97B.
> 
> I've always been partial to the 75B, and I might just get that if I end up preferring 9mmPara over .45ACP after I shoot both soon. Also, I'm a M91/30 rifle owner, so I'm a member of a Russian gun forum. Their mostly ex-military and tactical shooters, and they all like CZs. I've liked them myself, and they have a decent warranty of 5 years (better than Remington, Browning, Caracal).
> 
> So, any thoughts, reviews?


Can't say about the 9mm or the .45. But also try the 75 or 75 SP-01 in .40 cal - that's what I got and I love it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A couple of years ago, I considered buying one. That particular CZ is their best looking one, in my opinion. I have heard it is a good gun. 

Personally, I like 45 in a 1911 best. I have tried many other 45 guns and always come back to the 1911. But, it is a nice gun


----------

